# USMC Live Wallpapers!



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

For my Marine brothers and sisters, and everyone else to enjoy! Let me know if you like them!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Semper Fi bro!! 
Wallpapers look tight!


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you very much, glad you like!


----------



## JBulluck (Aug 28, 2011)

Hells yeah, right on devil dog!
Thanks for the walls, they look good!
Semper Fi!


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you very much! Thanks to all in the military for your service! I have been in the Marine Corps for 19 years and I will do other services and their emblems soon!


----------



## Jim92y (Aug 29, 2011)

How can I obtain these wallpapers Devil Dog?


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Semper Fi! Just download one of the apk's above in the OP and load them through drop box or ADB push. If you want you can also download and move them to the root of your SD card and install, let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Nefariouss (Jul 16, 2011)

Late to the party but thanks for these. Carry on devil dogs!


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

As you were,,,,your never late to the party, enjoy!


----------

